# New Resort? - Grand Mayan - Riviera Maya



## holdaer (Mar 19, 2013)

Does anyone know about a new HGVC affiliate resort in Playa Del Carmen?  Looks like HGVC members will be able to make reservations at the Grand Mayan-Riviera Maya.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 19, 2013)

It is not a new HGVC resort, nor is it actually new to HGVC.  It is a partnership with Grand Mayan that is facilitiated though SFX.  

No new HGVC resort.


----------



## buzglyd (Mar 19, 2013)

Sandy VDH said:


> It is not a new HGVC resort, nor is it actually new to HGVC.  It is a partnership with Grand Mayan that is facilitiated though SFX.
> 
> No new HGVC resort.



Is it something you book with your points or exchange via SFX?

Can you do a handful of nights or does it have to be a full week?


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 19, 2013)

I think it has to be a full week, as Grand Mayan only deals in weeks.

I will post the page where you can access the info, but as soon as HGVC will allow me to login.  Something is going on with logins right now.


----------



## DaveC (Mar 19, 2013)

The others are correct. I am booked for November of this year to that resort. It is just north of Playa Del Carmen. There are several Grand Mayan resorts available via RCI.


----------



## itradehilton (Mar 19, 2013)

These Grand Mayan resorts have available to elite members for several years. They have been bookable via a club counselor for several years.


----------



## holdaer (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks for the clarification.  I guess this resort just got added to the HGVC portfolio of resorts for the rest of the HGVC members this year.  I looked at the resort collection on the following link today and found this new listing.

http://www.hiltongrandvacations.com/Resorts.aspx#search/index

I find it odd that it isn't listed in the 2013 resort directory as a new resort.  It's not listed at all.  Only on the main website in the resort collection.  Maybe Hilton just inked a deal with them to open it up to non-elite members?


----------



## itradehilton (Mar 20, 2013)

If you go to a Grand Mayan resort, DO NOT attend their timeshare spiel. We nick named them vultures because they are so aggressive.


----------



## AlohaAmbassador (Mar 20, 2013)

Down in Los Cabos, they refer to the Grand Mayan as the "Cryin' Mayan"  because of how nasty the TS presentation is.  Thought we'd NEVER get out of there!  Total disaster.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 20, 2013)

It was raining one day so I decided to test the salesweasels charms.  I told them how much I paid to get a week at GM, what I owned, and that I have NO intention to purchase.  I was gone in 90 mins, only lasted that long because I wanted to see the actual grand luxx and grand bliss units.

However you show any sign of weakness and interest, then they will keep you there.

They wanted to sell me a 4 week 'fractional' where for a mere 200K, I would not have to pay MFs for the first 5 or 10 years, provided they could rent my units every year.  Yeah right.  I did ask, no they don't guarantee that the unit will rent and that it will rent at the rate they claim.  But when asked about statistics they would not provide anything details. No thanks.  I'll keep my money and plan and fund my own vacation instead of hoping that you can rent my weeks, so that I could vacation the same amount.


----------



## loosefeet (Mar 24, 2013)

How does one search/book into these resorts?  Does not show up on the reservations systems.


----------



## holdaer (Mar 25, 2013)

I just found out that booking reservations into Grand Mayan through HGVC is only for Elite members.  All other members have to book through RCI.  Basically, Elite are able to make reservations at the lower HGVC prices vs RCI prices.


----------



## GregT (Mar 25, 2013)

holdaer said:


> I just found out that booking reservations into Grand Mayan through HGVC is only for Elite members.  All other members have to book through RCI.  Basically, Elite are able to make reservations at the lower HGVC prices vs RCI prices.



Interesting that they are making this differentiation.   I'm not surprised to see Elites get advanced booking, but I am surprised to see non-Elites blocked completely.

Are we starting to see HGVC changing the core structure of the program to stimulate its retail sales (not surprising, since they are dependent on resale sales).

I'm mindful of Hokulani's new rule that allows Club Reservations at 6 months versus 9 months, and now restriction on the Grand Mayan facility to Elites only.   

I may be missing something, but am intrigued with these.  I rationalized Hokulani as a protective measure to give their target customers maximum opportunity to get the inventory.   But Grand Mayan's restriction -- perhaps inventory is minimal, and therefore a perk only for the best customers?

Interesting stuff... thanks for posting this.

I've never been to Grand Mayan (and appears I never will).  Is it a great property?   

Thanks!

Greg


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 25, 2013)

If you want to go to this resort, I would recommend that you deposit a 1 BR booked at HGVC into SFX. 

They are running a promo now that your 1 week deposit would give you 2 additional bonus weeks plus the original deposit as an exchange, so 3 weeks. 

Grand Mayan are easily available via SFX for the bonus weeks or your regular exchange.  

If you do not own a 1 BR, you can still deposit one into SFX, you will just be required to pay the fee for the Guest Certificate.


----------



## buzglyd (Mar 25, 2013)

GregT said:


> Interesting that they are making this differentiation.   I'm not surprised to see Elites get advanced booking, but I am surprised to see non-Elites blocked completely.
> 
> Are we starting to see HGVC changing the core structure of the program to stimulate its retail sales (not surprising, since they are dependent on resale sales).
> 
> ...



The Grand Mayan properties rock Greg. I stayed at the GM for a charity golf tournament and the units were provided by SFX bonus time. I was in the Nuevo Vallarta property.

The Grand Mayan, Grand Bliss and Grand Luxxe are all huge and spectacular. The grounds and pools are amazing. The restaurants are delicious. Well worth it.

I've only stayed at the Nuevo property which is the most built out.


----------



## holdaer (Mar 25, 2013)

GregT said:


> Interesting that they are making this differentiation.   I'm not surprised to see Elites get advanced booking, but I am surprised to see non-Elites blocked completely.
> 
> Are we starting to see HGVC changing the core structure of the program to stimulate its retail sales (not surprising, since they are dependent on resale sales).
> 
> ...



I just learned another little tidbit.  Grand Mayan resorts have a 1in4 rule.  We can only book through RCI once every 4 years.  So, another benefit for Elite members is that they can reserve through HGVC system and bypass the 1in4 rule. Since I'm not Elite, I can only reserve into Grand Mayan once every 4 years through RCI or reserve through SFX as previously mentioned. 

Bummer, I have some bonus points with RCI and an Extra Vacation Getaway certificate that I was hoping to use in 2014.  Oh well, back the planning drawing board.   :annoyed:


----------



## hurnik (Mar 28, 2013)

holdaer said:


> I just learned another little tidbit.  Grand Mayan resorts have a 1in4 rule.  We can only book through RCI once every 4 years.  So, another benefit for Elite members is that they can reserve through HGVC system and bypass the 1in4 rule. Since I'm not Elite, I can only reserve into Grand Mayan once every 4 years through RCI or reserve through SFX as previously mentioned.
> 
> Bummer, I have some bonus points with RCI and an Extra Vacation Getaway certificate that I was hoping to use in 2014.  Oh well, back the planning drawing board.   :annoyed:



If you book through SFX, there is no 1 in 4 rule either.

SFX is pretty cool sometimes.


----------

